# Hot Spots Are Hell



## AlleyLuvsLuLu (Jan 12, 2008)

Lulu has been having a rough summer. Frontline wasnt doing the trick last month and now to top it off she has a hot spot. I got her some shampoo and spray to help with the itch and some neosporin which was recommended to me. On the plus side, i am glad to see that instead of the regular e-collar, they have the inflatable kind. She looks very pathetic but at least she's going to start getting better.. 

So if anyone else is going through this and is as fustrated as i am or has some insight, please pass along the knowledge..it would be greatly appreciated..



I am sleeping with one eye open tonight..


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

If it is a hot spot you want to dry it out. Try putting some regular (brown/gold) Listerine on the hot spot it works very well.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Maggpie said:


> If it is a hot spot you want to dry it out. Try putting some regular (brown/gold) Listerine on the hot spot it works very well.



Yes, it does. 

I also find Micro-Tek Shampoo and the leave-in Spray, made by EQyss to be the best product out there to combat itchy skin and hot spots. (I have no affiliation with EQyss, it simply WORKS!) 

Most important is to discover WHAT is causing the problem.


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

I would get some neo-predef from your vet to replace the neosporin... it's in powder form so it will help dry out the spot and contains antibiotics and also topical anesthetic. this is the best stuff ever for skin issues! 

i also scrub mine with chlorhexiderm (also available on DVM recommendation) if they're really bad, wash with warm water, dry well then apply the neo-predef.


ps i love those inflatable collars they are so cute


----------



## Jumpshorsez (Jul 26, 2008)

The best thing for hotspots is to shave the area around it (TRUST me, it will get nasty if the fur can still touch it), clean it really well with just soap and water, and get some neo-predef. Make sure that if she goes swimming or gets wet that you dry her off as good as you can so more wont form.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I very seldom shave hotspots anymore 

I use listerine to clean it..... 

and gold bond powder.... 

if I see a hot spot starting... athletes foot cream makes quick work of it as most often hot spots are a fungal infection.... 

good luck


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I had an old dog that had horrible hot spots. I found the listerine helped, and I also added a few drops of tea tree oil. If nothing else it smelled so much he left it alone so it would heal.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Annamarie said:


> I had an old dog that had horrible hot spots. I found the listerine helped, and I also added a few drops of tea tree oil. If nothing else it smelled so much he left it alone so it would heal.


tea tree oil makes sense it is an anti fungal


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

mylittlebecky said:


> I would get some neo-predef from your vet to replace the neosporin... it's in powder form so it will help dry out the spot and contains antibiotics and also topical anesthetic. this is the best stuff ever for skin issues!
> 
> i also scrub mine with chlorhexiderm (also available on DVM recommendation) if they're really bad, wash with warm water, dry well then apply the neo-predef.
> 
> ...


I second the Neo-Predef powder, you will be amazed at how quickly the hot spot heals.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd just had a hot spot, one day nothing, the next morning he had a hot spot. Its no longer red or anything, just hairless. I just washed it and put aquaphor on it and it went from red and nasty to normal skin in 2 days. Does anyone know how long it takes for the hair to grow back?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Probably the hair will start to grow back within a month, but if it's long hair it will take quite a bit longer.


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu (Jan 12, 2008)

I have seen listerne mentioned a few different times. I am going to try it but i am just worried that its going to burn. The last thing i want is to cause her more pain or suffering.. What were the dogs reaction to the listerine?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oooh! Listerine and Goldbond.....I'll have to try that. Toby's had a hotspot between his toes for a couple weeks, and it just won't go away. Does it have to be the gold Listerine? I have some mint (blue) Listerine, will that work? I definitely have the Goldbond---I couldn't live without it in this humidity.


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

AlleyLuvsLuLu said:


> I have seen listerne mentioned a few different times. I am going to try it but i am just worried that its going to burn. The last thing i want is to cause her more pain or suffering.. What were the dogs reaction to the listerine?


It didn't work for Schmoo, but I hope it helps you. Hot spots are miserable. Poor Lulu


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Oooh! Listerine and Goldbond.....I'll have to try that. Toby's had a hotspot between his toes for a couple weeks, and it just won't go away. Does it have to be the gold Listerine? I have some mint (blue) Listerine, will that work? I definitely have the Goldbond---I couldn't live without it in this humidity.


It sounds like those are IDC's. Yes either epsom salt and warm water soak, bleach soak or the Gold Listerine will work great for IDC's http://bulldogsworld.homestead.com/DigitCyst.html


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

AlleyLuvsLuLu said:


> I have seen listerne mentioned a few different times. I am going to try it but i am just worried that its going to burn. The last thing i want is to cause her more pain or suffering.. What were the dogs reaction to the listerine?


my dog never reacted negatively to it, but he did leave the spot alone after applying it. it depends on the dog though. my min pin will run and throw a fit if you bring anything minty anywhere near him. and if you apply it? good grief you'd think I'd tried to pour acid on him


----------

